# Best bombproof wheels, budget $1000



## Greg Smalter (Jul 16, 2005)

I just got a nice deal on a bike w/ mostly 105 with the idea that I can use all the money I saved to get really nice wheels which will be a more noticeable improvement than the weight savings from Ultegra. I want something in the 1500g range that do not need babying and do not need constant maintenance. I need a shimano freehub (10 speed), and I weigh 170 pounds. I do not want super-deep rims.

Here are the wheels I am attracted to, pretty much in order:

- Campy Shamals
- Easton EA90s (SL or SLX)
- Mavic Ksyrium Premiums
- American Classic (not really sure which I'd go with)

Are any of the above choices a really dumb idea (i.e. they are made only for racers who have a mechanic re-true them every 6 hours of riding, they break on potholes, etc.)? Any other suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

ec 90s as well as American Classics are pretty fragile.
If your budget is 1000$ you should get a set hand built.
Kinlin Xr 300 rim or a DT?
There is another post called DT rims and hubs that might be informative.
If you decide to get one of the four above i would say the Ksyriums.
The only reason i say that is because i dont have a whole lot of experience with Campy wheels.
Hopefully someone who rides them can weigh in.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

If you're considering spending that much money, look at a set of  these  from a rbr site partner - they haven't got exaggerated weights, are easily repairable and they have affordable, obtainable spokes. Plus you'll save some money too.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

With your budget, custom is the way to go. Should be no problem for a good builder to match your goals.


----------



## poonworks (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah i agree, if you want no fuss no muss wheels, i would say custom built. 
i would recommend dt swiss hubs 240s, or chris king hubs. 
try prowheelbuilder.com , they can help you out with a custom build. 
prices seem not too bad either. good luck!


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

If you can stand a couple of hundred grams more consider the Neuvation M28 aeros. Yes, they're heavy, but they'll take a beating and stay true. They'll also be able to buy four sets on your budget. 

I'm not sure why you don't want deep rims (other than weight). The deeper the rim the shorter the spoke, and, generally, the stronger the wheel.


----------



## Greg Smalter (Jul 16, 2005)

I get a lot of crosswinds where I ride so I am not a big fan of aero stuff with large profile surface area. Medium-depth rims are fine.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Greg Smalter said:


> I get a lot of crosswinds where I ride so I am not a big fan of aero stuff with large profile surface area. Medium-depth rims are fine.


The Neuvations have a 28mm rim depth, so they aren't super deep. They are heavier than you're looking for, though, and while flashy, they don't really carry any cache at the stoplights.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

can't go wrong with DA/OPs... shamal is a lot of bling and bit much for a 105 level bike IMO... more to the point, none of the wheels u listed are better quality, nor anywhere near as rebuildable. The DA/OPs will last u onto your next bike, and even if you get into racing will always be dependable training wheels for the majority of your riding.


----------



## Greg Smalter (Jul 16, 2005)

Don't read too much into the 105. It was 2K cheaper than the Ultegra version of the bike, and it was actually cheaper than the same frame by itself.

Anyway, so what I'm getting from this is that pre-built boutique wheels have no place on a bike, ever, really? Hand-built wheels win in every respect?


----------



## Greg Smalter (Jul 16, 2005)

I looked at the Neuvations and the rim depth seems fine. There is even a lighter set that seems good. But yeah, this seems to be another vote for hand-built (which Neuvations are, it looks like).

By the way, the primary reason I was looking at Shamals and Eastons was because Ksyriums are ubiquitous and I don't really like the bladed spoke look. I was looking for something less commercial (but I won't say no to carbon hubs :aureola.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

Greg Smalter said:


> Don't read too much into the 105. It was 2K cheaper than the Ultegra version of the bike, and it was actually cheaper than the same frame by itself.
> 
> Anyway, so what I'm getting from this is that pre-built boutique wheels have no place on a bike, ever, really? Hand-built wheels win in every respect?


hey mate,

its crazy how that works vs frameset prices eh?

i wouldn't say that about all prebuilts- but of those listed (since u aren't into aero) there are no benefits to them over DA/OP.... take the Mavic Ks... pretty unaero in tests, not overly stiff, a freehub that needs attention with a silly bushing that wears, and a low spoke count which means u can taco rims pretty easily in event of spoke failure.... even if you don't the replacement parts are a rip off.

i'm a fan of campy, but they still have the issue with expensive proprietary parts - and the rims are maddeningly tight making hand mounting tires impossible. 

compare that to the DA... top of the line loose ball hub - plain silver DB spokes ($1 to replace!) and if you go with OPs u can even replace the rim easily and pretty cheaply.... If you go for more exotic and slightly more expensive spokes (hey even if you go cx-ray! - max $3? or just revolution or supercomp to be cheaper) you'll be around the same weight as what Ks really weigh...

Could be as low as 1600g with revo...

get em here for much less than Ks or Shamals... http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=47

edit: on the weight issue - IMO its terrribly over-rated - i've switched b/w light and 'heavy' and meh... but even if u buy into it, the K's have their weight in the rims to make up for the low alu spoke count... close enough to 500g in fact... compare to ~435g for OPs, and they aren't exactly the lightest rims around.... Nio22 is also an option @ ~ 385g. So even for advocates of light - the weight of many pre-builts is right were we apparently don't want it....


----------



## rapidcarbon (Nov 20, 2008)

Fulcrum racing zero. 1450gr, very bomb proof and can buy a set for 1000 or less


----------



## Greg Smalter (Jul 16, 2005)

I agree that I want a low moment of inertia more than I want low weight, so light rims with plenty of spokes. What about these? Is 380g stupidly light for a rim?

http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=108


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

rapidcarbon said:


> Fulcrum racing zero. 1450gr, very bomb proof and can buy a set for 1000 or less


Actual weight is a bit over 1500 grams...but they are a very dependable wheelset (their bladed spokes are hard to come by however).

Custom would be the first choice, but also...
Rol D'Huez http://www.rolwheels.com/rol_dhuez_wheels.php
Hed Ardennes
Hed Bastogne
DT Swiss RR 1450 Mon Chasseral
Reynolds Attack (carbon clincher)
Reynolds Assault (carbon clincher, probably a bit too aero for you)


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Checkout the new HED Kermesse! MSRP is $700.00. I just put these on my wife's Felt ZW3. Definitely worth looking at and considering.


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

I am looking into the Shimano Dura Ace WH-7850-SL tubeless Scandium wheelset. I have heard nothing but high praise from the people who ride them. 1514 gm weight price about $1000. You can run them at lower pressures to improve rolling resistance, cornering and ride quality. Virtually no problems from pinch flats. You can run them with tubes as well.


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

Bullet-proof wheelsets. One only has to look at what the pro peleton rides at Paris-Roubaix: Ambroiso Nemesis 32h, laced 3X with DT Comps, brass nips, on either Record or DA hubs. For like $650 you will have a pro tour worthy wheelset that is also the wheelset of choice for many top CX riders. And you will be introduced to the wonders of tubular tires as well.


----------



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

Bontrager race x lite, They look awesome and Bontrager/Trek has an awesome warranty


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

nicks2192 said:


> Bontrager race x lite, They look awesome and Bontrager/Trek has an awesome warranty


They may be strong but you can pay the same or less for a superior wheel from many companies.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

www.youngwheels.com Contact Joe Young and tell him what you want. He will build you a wheel that is light and tough within your budget. The guy is the godfather of wheelbuilding.


----------



## -Matt82- (Aug 31, 2008)

What about Topolinos? They seem to be a bit over $1k, but based on this review they sound pretty durable - http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=6758&status=True&catname=Tech News


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

Lot's of cool wheels out there. Unfortunately repairing most of the cool looking wheels is a nightmare. And you will break a spoke, and you will need to true the wheel at some point, might as well make your life easy. 

Other than looks, prebuilt wheels offer no advantages over handbuilts. None at all. Handbuilts may even have beat in some areas such as lower inertia on the rim as the low spoke count wheels require a heavy rim to strengthen the wheel. 

A DA hub, KinLin rim and 32 revolution spokes will come in around 1500 grams. The wheel will be just as aerodynamic as many prebuilts, have vastly superior hubs and be very easy to repair while costing much less. Unless you want the 'look', or tubeless compatibility, you would be wasting your money on fancy wheels.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

-Matt82- said:


> What about Topolinos? They seem to be a bit over $1k, but based on this review they sound pretty durable - http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=6758&status=True&catname=Tech News


I love this part in the story on those wheels - "One of the “down sides” to these wheels is that when you break a spoke, you need to replace an entire side of spokes (remember the hub splits and the spokes are all attached together molded into the hub…)"

That's going to be a tad more pricy than a $0.75 DT Comp and I would imagine factory repair turnaround time would be measured in months and not minutes for my DT spoke replacement.

They're probably better "coffee shop" wheels than my $399 OpenPro/DuraAce 32h wheels though. I'll give 'em that.


----------



## Dizzy812 (Feb 20, 2007)

HED Ardennes.


----------



## daveloving (Jan 5, 2009)

+1 on ROL Wheelworks


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

wankski said:


> can't go wrong with DA/OPs... shamal is a lot of bling and bit much for a 105 level bike IMO... more to the point, none of the wheels u listed are better quality, nor anywhere near as rebuildable. The DA/OPs will last u onto your next bike, and even if you get into racing will always be dependable training wheels for the majority of your riding.


++++1

I don't get the whole boutique wheel system thing. Unless you are really racing and every gram counts. In that case somebody else should be paying for it. But for the real world, or for racers on a budget, Dura Ace and Open Pros rule!


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I weight 200# and have put 7,000 miles on my standard Rolf Prima Elans and never have had to touch them. Not cheap, but nice & light.

http://www.rolfprima.com/products-ElanRS.php


----------



## Float (May 27, 2005)

+1 for WH-7801-SL Dura Ace, tubeless works - I mainly use mine for CX, I weigh 190lbs.

If you want "Bombproof" look at spoke count and pattern, more spokes is better, cross patterns are best.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

I have little experience with other wheels, but Ksyrium SLs have been idiot proof for my 185 pound self, riding long rides on some nosty roads.

I hit a rock that was big enough to cut open a gatorskin once. It left a tiny dent in the edge of the rim, but left no hop or wobble. They look the shiz.

I don't think I'd pony up for premiums.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

One more for custom. I say DT 240 hubs, KinLin 27mm rim and CX-Ray spokes, 24/28 or 28/32 (I'm 180 and I run 20/24 on 30mm rims no problem).


----------



## rockstar2083 (Aug 30, 2005)

Rubber Lizard said:


> Lot's of cool wheels out there. Unfortunately repairing most of the cool looking wheels is a nightmare. And you will break a spoke, and you will need to true the wheel at some point, might as well make your life easy.
> 
> Other than looks, prebuilt wheels offer no advantages over handbuilts. None at all. Handbuilts may even have beat in some areas such as lower inertia on the rim as the low spoke count wheels require a heavy rim to strengthen the wheel.
> 
> A DA hub, KinLin rim and 32 revolution spokes will come in around 1500 grams. The wheel will be just as aerodynamic as many prebuilts, have vastly superior hubs and be very easy to repair while costing much less. Unless you want the 'look', or tubeless compatibility, you would be wasting your money on fancy wheels.


+ 1000


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

http://www.rolwheels.com/rol_race_sl_wheels.php

I have 2000 mi. on these riding on very bad Delta roads. Light, strong, true, and a good price.:thumbsup:


----------



## bikesarethenewblack (Dec 30, 2008)

brujenn said:


> I have little experience with other wheels, but Ksyrium SLs have been idiot proof for my 185 pound self, riding long rides on some nosty roads.
> 
> I hit a rock that was big enough to cut open a gatorskin once. It left a tiny dent in the edge of the rim, but left no hop or wobble. They look the shiz.
> 
> I don't think I'd pony up for premiums.


I agree with this and I'm 185 too. I got these wheels as part of a sponsor package and they are stiff, easy to repair (at most any LBS) and the hubs are nice. I will say, though, a hand built wheel on DT or Mavic with ace or campy hubs is a timeless and great wheel. Add tubbies to it and you will have a wheel that people will know and like. Anything else is all show and flash and is waste of money, but hey, if you got the money . . .


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Neutron Ultras (if you are a Campagnolo guy). Or, build the best set out of Campy or DA hubs and use the rest of the money to take your wife out to dinner.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

kbiker3111 said:


> One more for custom. I say DT 240 hubs, KinLin 27mm rim and CX-Ray spokes, 24/28 or 28/32 (I'm 180 and I run 20/24 on 30mm rims no problem).


If you built them like that they would be very strong!!!


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Go over to excelsports.com and look at their Swiss Threat build using DT Swiss 240 hubs and DT Swiss rims.

I have ridden a set for about three years with absolutely no problems. They are comfortable, roll very well, and are light.

Just got another set for my new bike.

The actual weight (withour skewers or rim tape) is 1421 grams.

I thought seriously about the HED Ardennes and would have loved to build a set of wheels with these rims. I really prefer spokes in a 2 or 3 cross pattern which is one reason I didn't get these.

I have some Bontrager X Lites that are about 7 years old and they have been bulletproof. The only problem is that they have a proprietary spoke so if something goes wrong, it's not an easy fix. And they aren't as light as the Swiss Threat.

Mavics also don't appeal to me because of their proprietary spoke. I think they are overpriced and not light enough in comparison.

I have some lightweight friends who ride American Classic exclusively although they've had bearing problems over the years. The last issue was slipping engagement on a rear wheel which was very dangerous. 

Those are some of my thoughts on wheels as I made my purchase decision in the last couple of months.


----------



## kef3844 (May 30, 2008)

Yes the Rols are nice and use the Kinlin rim. I just had them build me a set with the Kinlin 25mm tubular rim. They are great and feel very similar to my Edge 1.0 38 carbons in term of solidity/stiffness , cept they're heavier of course. You could get them even lighter but would have to go with more expensive hub, ie Alchemy/ Extralite/Tune etc.


----------



## Lectron (May 29, 2005)

I laced up 4 sets of DA / CXP30 tubies (36/32) for my-selves.....
They will probably outlast my grandchildren


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ah, the wheelset choice. One that I second guess myself on all the time. My opinions seems to change each year as new models and information comes in. The only consistency I've ever heard regarding wheels are Open Pro's, Dt's and D.A.'s. That being said:
Hed Bastogne's / Ardennes , Rolf's & are all in the quoted price range and have held up well for me. That being said, sometimes lighter is not always better in a wheelset for everyday use.
Great call on the 105 built bike / price.


----------



## mmbuckwa (Dec 27, 2008)

*Blackset race rims 389g*

Are the blackset race rims in this build by bicyclewheelwarehouse recommended for someone in the 190lb weight range?


----------



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

Lectron said:


> I laced up 4 sets of DA / CXP30 tubies (36/32) for my-selves.....
> They will probably outlast my grandchildren


hahahahahahaha


----------



## mad max (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm glad I stumbled on this thread. Great info!


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

ROL Volants or Race SL. Also Campy or DA hub Open Pros. Well within your budget.


----------



## Milan SanRemo (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm partial to our forum sponsor's ROL Race SLs. :thumbsup:


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

My bomb proofs are a set of 24/32 on h2/h3 white industries hubs and Saphim cx-rays spokes and brass nipples from Prowheelbuilder.com. Under 1500 gms and $700. I am running a similar set up on my cross with 28/32 but velocity hubs. Cheaper and about the same weight.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I also have a set of DT Swiss R1.1 laced with DT Comp Spokes and 240s Hubs that are incredible. These came in hand built at around $650 so well under your $1000 mark. They weigh in at around 1420g for the set sans skewers. The HED Kermesse(Now HED Ardenne CL) I mentioned earlier are street priced around the same as the DT's and are pretty damn bomb proof


----------

